# Lost Teeth!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I didn't check your other thread but is that what you think the bump under her eye is? Bummer for Daisy. Oak is just a kid so he has all his teeth but I've seen rock obsessed dog with nothing but stub for teeth left.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, Rob, pretty sure that's what this is, an abcessed tooth. She's a chow hound though, 7 years of vigorous chewing has finally caught up to her I guess :bawling:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

None of my current crew, but our Schnauzer lost nearly all of hers by age 12 and lived to be 17, ate kibble to her dying day! 

PS Jo Ellen I have lost most of my molars myself... genetically bad teeth... and no money to get root canals and scared crapless of dentists so when my teeth hurt I just get them pulled. Cheaper that way and less invasive/faster.

Your gal will be fine and remember it may not even be what is wrong!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Rig is ten and has all his teeth and the vet says if I brought him in randomly and asked him to guess his age he'd say 3 or 4 tops! BUT his front teeth are nubs from having separation anxiety and grinding them down on my metal door at my last house in his nuttier SA days.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, I just noticed one of Daisy's top front teeth is a little chipped. 

Reminds me of that movie, "When Peggy Sue Got Married." She was talking to her grandfather and asked him if he could go back and do anything different, what would it be. He thought for a minute and then said ...

"I'd have taken better care of my teeth."


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

6 no/0 yes.

I feel terrible. Like I failed my dog. Over a tooth.

Somebody shoot me :uhoh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

don't feel terrible!! its not your fault! Daisy will love you no matter what happens


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I said no, but I expect my Desi will have trouble with her teeth someday. They are so worn and she is not quite 5 yet. They were really worn when I got her almost 2 years ago. Heaven only knows what she chewed on to wear them down so much. I only igve her nylabones and bully sticks because I'm afraid she'll chew her teeth down to nubs.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> None of my current crew, but our Schnauzer lost nearly all of hers by age 12 and lived to be 17, ate kibble to her dying day!
> 
> PS Jo Ellen I have lost most of my molars myself... genetically bad teeth... and no money to get root canals and *scared crapless of dentists* so when my teeth hurt I just get them pulled. Cheaper that way and less invasive/faster.
> 
> Your gal will be fine and remember it may not even be what is wrong!


Ohhh, I can soooooo relate! As a small child of about 3 my mom took me to the dentist to have a cavity filled in a baby tooth. The dentist refused to use novacaine and then held me down with one hand while trying to drill my tooth with the other! I got a really good kick in but have been terrified of dentists ever since. I remember that day vividly! I have had a dentist friend do all my dental work as I trusted him and he never hurt me at all. He's retired now and I am terrified I'll have to get dental work done!

Anyway, didn't mean to hijack the thread here! lol Sunny and Jazzy have all their teeth but my Dakota had stubs on the bottom when he died. He was a rock chewer!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I hear ya Jo....
My Lexi is a bigtime chewer...a couple of chipped teeth - so far none cracked...just waiting for one to go bad.... :-(


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, so far I'm the only one out here with a dog that has lost an adult tooth. Well, not as of today but I would bet money I'll be voting yes on Monday.

I am not feeling good about myself


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Maxi has last four so far. Kate has lost one.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Maddie's daddy has lost teeth. He had a tumor on his tongue...like three years ago, if I am correct. 

He's still a happy, stinky boy. Last time we saw him, that morning he went out to the lake or pond and went swimming! So, we has pretty stinky...but we all petted him anyway. 

I think he has a few left in his mouth.

Maddie hasn't lost any yet. But since her dad has...she might.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Cam is 13, and Bailey 12 have all their teeth, despite eating raw food and chewing on bones daily. Neither has ever had hteir teeth cleaned, but both still have pearly whites and healthy gums.

Odin, 9 has some complication from being hypothyroid and has lost the four very back molars. The teeth were OK, but the bone around them was decomposing, leaving the roots exposed. He will probably loose more as he gets older, if the same condition doesn't affect the rest of his skeleton first. 

Taegan who's 2 has a condition where her adult teeth all came through without enamal. It can be genetic, but in her case was from severe trauma as a young pup. (hit by car, followed by fever, don't know what from, possibly disptemper) She's had all her teeth sealed (bonded) after full mouth x-rays to check there was no decay. We hope she won't loose any, but won't be surprised if she does. It's possible for her to have crowns if the teeth deteriorate....and, if we win the lottery


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

desilu said:


> I said no, but I expect my Desi will have trouble with her teeth someday. They are so worn and she is not quite 5 yet. They were really worn when I got her almost 2 years ago. Heaven only knows what she chewed on to wear them down so much. I only igve her nylabones and bully sticks because I'm afraid she'll chew her teeth down to nubs.


Chewing on their fur will wear them down. My Great Pyrenees' (now at the bridge) front teeth, top and bottom were pretty worn down by the time he was 5 from chewing on his front paws.

A few years back my cat started biting me on my wrists. I mentioned it during a physical. The vet looked in his mouth, and there was a chipped eye tooth. We had it removed and it did not bother him one bit. He stopped biting.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny lost one of her upper front teeth when she was about 2 in a mid-air collision with her sister Maggie over a "tennis" bone. She had to have surgery as she had shattered it and the root.... came out in multiple pieces. I felt SO bad....... However, now I love to look at her goofy mouth...... looks like a little kid with a missing front tooth.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know that Gage has lost any teeth, but he certainly has damaged many of them. He used to live in Memphis and was so terrified of thunder that he chewed up door frames, and even broke out of a crate he was so determined to escape the thunder. Now he lives in northern California, where thunder is rare, and he doesn't hear well, either. His teeth have been cleaned, but they are badly stained. Chewing hard things like bones is difficult for him, but he manages.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I see this happening when we go to the vet this month...Monster's two big teeth (what are they, canines or incissors?) they both have a grey mark in the middle along the gum...matching ones on both teeth...and I haven't been able to look at another Golden's mouth...so maybe this is normal...I don't know..it's just odd that they are matching.

Also..his teeth are so incredibly dirty considering he is only two...we've tried brushing, nothing seems to work and his gums just bleed.
They say people are like their dogs and...I don't even want to talk about my teeth right now, so maybe it's true lol.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I finally had to vote I don't know. Daisy has an abcess from a broken top molar. It may need to be pulled but not just yet. We're going to try a round of antibiotics first. 

I'm sure eventually we'll lose the tooth, but right now I can honestly say she has ALL her adult teeth, worn and weary though some of them may be.

:wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Well, I finally had to vote I don't know. Daisy has an abcess from a broken top molar. It may need to be pulled but not just yet. We're going to try a round of antibiotics first.
> 
> I'm sure eventually we'll lose the tooth, but right now I can honestly say she has ALL her adult teeth, worn and weary though some of them may be.
> 
> :wave:


All things considered, that's good news. Even if they do have to eventually go in and remove it, it's a pretty straight forward procedure. The antibiotics should tackle the infection and thus get the swelling down. I'm sure you are very relieved !!!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I voted yes. Buffy lost half of one of her little front upper teeth this summer due to a romp with Abby we're guessing. She had to be anesthetized and a sealant put on it.


----------



## SALI (Jun 5, 2007)

My dog George ( now at the bridge) lost most of his teeth on the right side of his face when someone was breaking into the house. George suprised them and they beat him with a two by four. Broke his eye socket knocked out his teeth and broke his jaw. He had a hard time the first few months but then never had a bad time with eating, bones tug of war or anything. The burglers didn't get a thing either. What a protector he was!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW !!! If ever there was a good reason to lose teeth, that was IT!

BAD burglars


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

George was a hero. I have not seen any of my adult lose their teeth due to playing or anything. Thank goodness.


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Sadly, at age 5, Allie broke (slab fracture) her biggest top tooth...on a bully stick. It was a spendy trip to the vet, but I felt it best to have it extracted at the same time as having her teeth cleaned...ouch....$700, but healed nicely and her teeth glisten. Now we brush teeth EVERY DAY.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think my Cocker lost any of her teeth and she was 17 years old. Shadow broke one of his off eating a marrow bone. No more marrow bones. I was told if Shadow's broken tooth becomes absessed to bring him in to the Vet right away.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it a bottom tooth, Kiimm? Or a top tooth? I read that bottom teeth do not generally get abscessed, not sure if that's true? 

Yeah, I'm kind of rethinking this whole marrow bone thing. Not sure that's how she broke her tooth but it's a very strong possibility. I'm just sick about it. Sick, sick sick :no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Is it a bottom tooth, Kiimm? Or a top tooth? I read that bottom teeth do not generally get abscessed, not sure if that's true?
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of rethinking this whole marrow bone thing. Not sure that's how she broke her tooth but it's a very strong possibility. I'm just sick about it. Sick, sick sick :no:


Bottom tooth. It's right next to the canine tooth. I think it's the canine?:doh: He broke it awhile ago and seems it seems to be okay.


----------

